# Licking River Boat Ramp



## space30cowboys (Jun 20, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not but has anyone ever put in at the older ramp on the Licking River down at Locust Pike? Just wondering how deep/shallow it is and if it's a viable option to put in a little further down the river.


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

I was down there last Saturday. We put in at fredricks landing and went all the way to the first riffle and island. The water at locust pike right now is about 5 feet deep. people were puting boats in. Not sure how big your boat is but we have a 14 alim v and i would not put it in at that ramp right now.
There is a ramp on the other side of the 275 bridge at Clines on the river. I thinkl someone said they charge 5 bucks but dont quote me on that.

Good luck
Steve


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

If you have a fiberglass boat bigger than 14' it will difficult to put in at the Locust Pike Ramp. If it is aluminum and 14' and under you should be OK. i have a 16' bassboat fiberglass and I cannot get it off the trailer when the water is at normal depths or running shallow. Clines on the River has a nice boat ramp with a dock off of Licking Pike. They charge $5 to put in. This is about a mile north of Locust ramp.
Bassky


----------

